# help me



## hedie sadeek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مؤمن بالمسيح و اتعامل معه انا عيزه اتعمد و اغير ورقى للمسيحيه ممكن تساعدونى


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليه انت مؤمن بالمسيح؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*في الموضوع الثاني كانت الصيغة أنثوية ، وهنا مرة مؤمن ومرة عيزة !!*
*والعضوية تقول أنك ذكر .*
*احترنا !!*


----------



## hedie sadeek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

انا انثه و اعتقد انه واضح من اسمى


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 أكتوبر 2011)

المطلوب؟


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب أنا آسف ، يبدو أنها سهوة .*
*أرجو أن تهدئي ، والأمور ستكون على ما يرام .*
*بصراحة ، تبدين في هذا الموضوع في مراحل إيمانية أكثر تطوراً من الموضوع الآخر ، يعني في الموضوع الآخر تبدين في مرحلة بداية التعليم ، بينما هنا الموضوع محسوم تماماً ولم يبق إلا المعمودية .*
*.*
*بالنسبة للأوراق الرسمية ، فهذا الحق محرومون منه للأسف .*


----------



## hedie sadeek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لان يسوع واقف جنبى بيساعدنى و بيحافظ عليا و بيرشدنى للطريق لاسليم و بتكلم معاه كتير وهو بيحبنى و دائما هيكون جنبى


----------



## hedie sadeek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

لا مصر دوله مسيحيه وليست اسلاميه و كيف نترك حقنا اننا نكتب فى اوراقنا مسيحى


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

> لان يسوع واقف جنبى بيساعدنى و بيحافظ عليا و بيرشدنى للطريق لاسليم و بتكلم معاه كتير وهو بيحبنى و دائما هيكون جنبى


*مين هو يسوع؟*


----------



## hedie sadeek (7 أكتوبر 2011)

هو كلمة الله هو فكر الله هو الفضيه التى محت ذنوب البشريه بالكامل هو اتحد بين روح الله و البشر هو مرشدنا فى حياتنا


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*ِشوفى ياعزيزتى بما ان حالتى زى حالتك
فى مصر ممنوع اى شخص ترك الاسلام يجهر بذلك
والدولة لا تعترف سوى بالاسلام
الحل؟
ان اردتى ان تتبعى المسيح فاتبعيه بكل قلبك ومسالة الورق وخلافه مش هتنفع هنا فى مصر
وبالنسبة للمعمودية احنا ممكن ندبرهالك
بس نتاكد الاول من ايمانك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أكتوبر 2011)

في المنتدى هنا يتم تأسيسك ايمانياً ثم امر المعمودية ربنا يسهله .


----------



## hedie sadeek (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ليه محدش رد عليا من امبارح


----------



## hedie sadeek (8 أكتوبر 2011)

انا متاكد من ايمانى بيسوع ومن حولى يعرفه هذا اما بالنسبه للاوراق ليست مشكله بالنسبه لى كل ما اريده ان اتعمد كى اكون فى صفوف جيش يسوع


----------



## hedie sadeek (8 أكتوبر 2011)

لماذا لا تجيبنى


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هل استطيع ان اصلى للمسيح راسا


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بالطبع ، هذا هو الأساس في صلاتك ، لان المسيح ليس هو الماكر المعز المذل المتكبر ال ال ال ، هو ابيكي ..


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اريد ان اتعمد


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2011)

يجب ان تمري بفترة تتعلمين فيها الإيمان المسيحي ثم عندما تقتنعي به وتؤمني به ، تتعمدي ..


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اعتقد اننى مؤمنا ايماما كاملنا بالمسيحيه و اذا رغبت ان تختبرنى فانا مستعده


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو مش اختبار يا عزيزتى اكتر ماهو تعمق اكتر
علشان يبقى ايمانك مبنى على الصخر
ارجوكى استمرى معانا فى المنتدى وهنبدا معاكى تلمذة وتعريف بكل شئ فى الايمان المسيحى
اعتبرى كل اللى هنا اخواتك وكل هنا بنساعد بعض
صلى لابوكى السماوى منغير حاجز ولا موانع واتكلمى معاه بكل اللى فى قلبك  
والمعمودية هتتدبر بس هى بتبقى مسئلة وقت  
*


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

انا متعمقه فى المسيحيه منذو 6 سنوات ولم يبقى شىء سوى التعمد


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا مستعد امشى معاكى فى انك تتقدمى اكتر فى ايمانك وتبداى تتعرفى على المسيح من قرب لو معندكيش مانع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا متعمقه فى المسيحيه منذو 6 سنوات ولم يبقى شىء سوى التعمد


*الطريق مش هيبقى سهل وخصوصا اننا فى مجتمع اسلامى بحت انك تروحى كنيسة وتطلبى المعمودية
الموضوع عايز ترتيبات لحمايتك الشخصية 
*


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شرف لى ان تشركنى فى راسلتى فى هذا الحياه و هى ان اجعل جميع البشر يقتنعو بيسوع و ما فعله من اجلنا


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا انا لست مختلطه بالمجتمع و جميع من حولى يعرفو انى مسيحيه


----------



## hedie sadeek (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لا اعلم لماذا لا ترد على اسئلتى


----------



## hedie sadeek (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لماذا لم ترد على رسالتى


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> اولا انا لست مختلطه بالمجتمع و جميع من حولى يعرفو انى مسيحيه


حضرتك من أي بلد ؟


----------



## hedie sadeek (12 أكتوبر 2011)

انا من مصر من القاهره و امى ربتنى على الحريه فى اختيار معتقداتى الدينيه


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا من مصر من القاهره و امى ربتنى على الحريه فى اختيار معتقداتى الدينيه


صحيح , الآن لانتبهت إلى كلمة ( كايرو ) تحت اسمك .. لا تواخذيني مش لابس نظاراتي 
على كل :
شيء جميل جدا بأن والدتك تتيح لك الحرية في اختيار المعتقد ..
ولكن الأفضل بألا تخبري جميع أقاربك بأنك ستتحولي للمسيحية وخصوصا إن كان هناك متشددين منهم .

أنا أعتذر جدا فأنا لست من مصر ولا أستطيع أن أساعدك بشأن المعمودية , ولكن أغلب الأعضاء هنا من مصر وبإمكانهم مساعدتك بإذن الله 
ولكن نصيحتي لك الآن : انسي المعمودية حاليا , وصلي إلى الآب السماوي واطلبي منه بأن يعمدك بالروح القدس ( لكي تشعري بأن الله يحيا فيكي من خلال الروح القدس ) وعيشي الحياة المسيحية كما أوصى بها السيد المسيح في الأنجيل وواظبي على قراءة الكتاب المقدس و على الصلاة و الصوم ( الصوم أحيانا ) وعلى الاستماع إلى المواعظ و الترانيم المسيحية .. والمعمودية " لا تاكلي همها , اعتبري حالك تعمدتي لأن المسيح فاهم وضعك ومش بيعاتبك عالمعمودية .. أهم شي الحياة المسيحية و التقوى و الإيمان .. أما المعمودية فتواصلي مع أحد الأخوة المسيحيين في المنتدى لكي يدبر /تدبر لك إياها ..
وأي مساعدة أو سؤال أنا بالخدمة 
سلام و نعمة أختي المباركة


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

صحيح , الآن لانتبهت إلى كلمة ( كايرو ) تحت اسمك .. لا تواخذيني مش لابس نظاراتي 
على كل :
شيء جميل جدا بأن والدتك تتيح لك الحرية في اختيار المعتقد ..
ولكن الأفضل بألا تخبري جميع أقاربك بأنك ستتحولي للمسيحية وخصوصا إن كان هناك متشددين منهم .

أنا أعتذر جدا فأنا لست من مصر ولا أستطيع أن أساعدك بشأن المعمودية , ولكن أغلب الأعضاء هنا من مصر وبإمكانهم مساعدتك بإذن الله 
ولكن نصيحتي لك الآن : انسي المعمودية حاليا , وصلي إلى الآب السماوي واطلبي منه بأن يعمدك بالروح القدس ( لكي تشعري بأن الله يحيا فيكي من خلال الروح القدس ) وعيشي الحياة المسيحية كما أوصى بها السيد المسيح في الأنجيل وواظبي على قراءة الكتاب المقدس و على الصلاة و الصوم ( الصوم أحيانا ) وعلى الاستماع إلى المواعظ و الترانيم المسيحية .. والمعمودية " لا تاكلي همها , اعتبري حالك تعمدتي لأن المسيح فاهم وضعك ومش بيعاتبك عالمعمودية .. أهم شي الحياة المسيحية و التقوى و الإيمان .. أما المعمودية فتواصلي مع أحد الأخوة المسيحيين في المنتدى لكي يدبر /تدبر لك إياها ..
وأي مساعدة أو سؤال أنا بالخدمة 
سلام و نعمة أختي المباركة


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلى لا يتدخلو فى عقيدتى ايضا وانا دبرت مسالة المعموديه


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> اهلى لا يتدخلو فى عقيدتى ايضا وانا دبرت مسالة المعموديه


تمام & ممتاز جدا 
أصبحت المسيحية بكاملها بين يديك الآن .
ألف مبروك سلفا 
وأي شيء , تذكري نحن بالخدمة


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ادعيلى يا اخى انشاء الله هعرف موعد التعمد يوم الجمعه ادعولى


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> ادعيلى يا اخى انشاء الله هعرف موعد التعمد يوم الجمعه ادعولى


المسيح يحميكي و يسهلك امورك , وتتعمدي بخير , و تتذوقي حلاوة المسيح له كل المجد أختي المباركة 
ثقي في المسيح و آمني به بكل ما تحتاتجينه وكما قال له المجد : " كما آمنت فليكن لك "
فآمني بأن المعمودية ستتم و تحدث بخير .. وبإذن الله ستحدث 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

انشاء الله بس عيزه اسالك سؤال او بمعنى ادق انا مره كنت قعده فا يسوع قال لى اقرا الانجيل صفحة 149 سطر 7 و 180 و 190 و لانى معنديش انجيل عربى قراتو انجليزى الى عيزه اسال عنو ان فى صفحه فيهم المفروض اقدم فضيه عن اخطائى و فديه لربى انا المفروض اقدم ايه بالضبط


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> لى عيزه اسال عنو ان فى صفحه فيهم المفروض اقدم فضيه عن اخطائى و فديه لربى انا المفروض اقدم ايه بالضبط


ممكن الشاهد من الأنجيل أختي الكريمة ؟ ( بإمكانك أن تعطيني الشاهد بالإنكليزي أيضا ) ..
تذكرة بسيطة : السيد المسيح كان كبش فداء عنا جميعا , فهو بصلبه فدى البشرية أجمع و حمل كل خطاياها وغفرها لها .

بانتظار الشاهد من الأنجيل أختي المباركة


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> فهو بصلبه فدى البشرية أجمع و حمل كل خطاياها وغفرها لها .


تصحيح المعلومة ( التي سقطت سهوا ) :
السيد المسيح يغفر خطايا كل من آمن به و قبله مخلصا شخصيا فقط .


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عرفه ده اوكى افتح الانجيل يوحنا و انا بعتلك الصفح الى هو قالها لى 180 و 190 اما بلنسبة لصفحت 149 فانا اعرف لماذا قالها لى ليبشرنى باننى طهرت من النجاسه اتلع ارجوك و رد عليا


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

hedie sadeek قال:


> انا عرفه ده اوكى افتح الانجيل يوحنا و انا بعتلك الصفح الى هو قالها لى 180 و 190 اما بلنسبة لصفحت 149 فانا اعرف لماذا قالها لى ليبشرنى باننى طهرت من النجاسه اتلع ارجوك و رد عليا



*منتظرك على الخاص*


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مش فهمه قصدك


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

hedie sadeek قال:


> مش فهمه قصدك



*افتحى صندوق بريدك الخاص ستجدين رسالة منى

صندوق بريدك موجود باعلى الصفحة على اليسار, ستجدين عبارة (الرسائل الخاصة) انقرى عليها وسيفتح*


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا عرفه ده اوكى افتح الانجيل يوحنا و انا بعتلك الصفح الى هو قالها لى 180 و 190 اما بلنسبة لصفحت 149 فانا اعرف لماذا قالها لى ليبشرنى باننى طهرت من النجاسه اتلع ارجوك و رد عليا


اطلعت على الصفحة 180 و الصفحة 190 أختي الكريمة 
ما أعتقده بأنه موجه من الرب إليك في الصفحة 180 هو :
1- السيد المسيح يخبرك و يقوي إيمانك بأنه هو الله المتجسد .
2- المسيح اختارك لكي تكوني ابنه له وتعودي له " هو إلهك الحقيقي  "
3- المسيح يدعوك لحفظ كلامه و العمل به .
4- المسيح يدعوك إلى أن تتخلي عن العالم و تخرجي منه لكي تعيشي في نور الله و في الملكوت السماوي " على الأرض حاليا"

ما أعتقده بأنه مُوجه من الرب إليك في الصفحة 190 هو :
1- المسيح يدعوك للمواظبة على الصلاة 
2- المسيح يخبرك بأن "من يخونه ولا يتوب عن ذلك ولا يطلب المغفرة منه بسبب خيانته " فنهايته بالتأكيد العذاب الأبدي .
3- المسيح يخبرك بأن الله قادر على كل شيء 
4- المسيح يخبرك بأنه بالصلاة يتحقق " المستحيل " 

هذا ما رأيته في هاتين الصفحتين ككلام موجه لك شخصيا من الله سبحانه القدوس .
أي سؤال آخر .. أنا بالخدمة فورا أختي المباركة


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى انا كنت صح لم قلت انه اخترنى عشان اعرف الناس بيه و اد ايه هو عمل عشنا كلنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> * صندوق بريدك موجود باعلى الصفحة على اليسار, ستجدين عبارة (الرسائل الخاصة) انقرى عليها وسيفتح*


ابي الحبيب ، كلمة " الرسائل الخاصة " سيتم تحويلها الى " تنبيهات " ف حالة وجود رسالة مرسلة اليها بالفعل ..


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

> يعنى انا كنت صح لم قلت انه اخترنى عشان اعرف الناس بيه و اد ايه هو عمل عشنا كلنا


صح أكيد


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

add me on msn queenofsad2010********.com


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عالياهو أو الهتميل ؟


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

hotmail


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

تم


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*تم اضافتك لكنك اوف لاين*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو يا اخت هايدي الا تضيفي الا المعروفين في منتدى الكنيسة وان لا تستقبلي اي ملف من اي شخص ..


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اعرف منين انهم من المنتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الأب صوت صارخ يرسل لك هنا علامة او اشارة وعلى الميل يرسل لك نفس الإشارة ..


----------



## hedie sadeek (13 أكتوبر 2011)

يعنى لا اتكلم الا مع صوت الصاروخ بس


----------

